# rash, bug bites ...



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Duece is loving his outside area but he won't leave the bugs alone! He keeps sniffing them up or swallowing them what can I put outside thats safe please ...
Also he got bit by something and has a small rash under his neck he keeps scratching and on his belly  what can I put on that, I forgot my Calendula and no one knows where to get me to a health store sighz ... I put teatree on it but he hates that stuff and he scratches it more .... anything I can order online or get from a local pet store ..... 

How do I use the sea salt for fleas? We don't have any and I'd like to keep it that way ........


and omg whats with the rollie pollies ! I never seen or heard about them things before in my life and their like a gazillion of them every morning on my living room floor !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Duece is loving his outside area but he won't leave the bugs alone! He keeps sniffing them up or swallowing them what can I put outside thats safe please ...
> Also he got bit by something and has a small rash under his neck he keeps scratching and on his belly  what can I put on that, I forgot my Calendula and no one knows where to get me to a health store sighz ... I put teatree on it but he hates that stuff and he scratches it more .... anything I can order online or get from a local pet store .....
> 
> How do I use the sea salt for fleas? We don't have any and I'd like to keep it that way ........
> ...


Rollie pollies??? I'm from NJ, spent time on LI and now am in MD and when I hear rollie pollie I think of pill bugs as that's what we called them when I was a kid. I can't imagine them being in the house though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO rollie pollie wont hurt you. We have tons of them here in CA there totally harmless  Just kinda weird looking. Not sure on the bugs we just went to Mt.Lassen for the day and Dosia freaked out too. He got bit by a meat bee then a wasp and he was just paranoied the whole trip. Every bug he saw he was jumping at and trying to bite it was kinda funny.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie, Kangol often gets rashes because of his allergies to our grass. I use Aveeno hydrocortizone cream and it clears it right up. It has that oatmeal complex in it which is good for their coat. 
If you are looking for health food stores try this place. I don't know exactly what you are looking for but it is in your area. 
Mother Natures market is good too. Just text me or call me if you need me to point you in the right direction!! Remind me to show you my secret shopping place...lol
All kinds of stuff including dog food (huge bags of good stuff) for the low low
Welcome to GA! We have lots of bugs and annoying critters
I have tons of frogs around my place too... Kangol always snatches them up and gets a nasty taste but it doesn't seem to phase him bc he does it again the next night.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia just got his first toad last month and hated it. He picked it up and bit it open and then he was foaming for like a half hour. They must taste like  lmao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Dosia just got his first toad last month and hated it. He picked it up and bit it open and then he was foaming for like a half hour. They must taste like  lmao


Oh yeah girl they secrete this nasty toxin to keep predators away. Wont hurt the dogs but it isn't pleasant to taste which is why they foam. LOL When Kangol got his first one a few years ago I called poison control bc I was scared it was poisoning him from all the foam he had coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO yea I thought he was gunna get sick for sure.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Dosia just got his first toad last month and hated it. He picked it up and bit it open and then he was foaming for like a half hour. They must taste like  lmao


Don't knock it till you try it Krystal, toad and pill bug sandwichs are the fire


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

My 8 month old is getting a rash too I changed her food an put cream on it, but I spoke with a friend of mine who has had puts his while life and said it's caused by the humidity and the sun and the best thing for it is What mamanti said cortisone or lotrimin, yes the athletes foot spray... Also if their still scratching or licking the cream put on a light cotton t shirt


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Ronnie you're crackin me up. I dunno quite how to help the poor boy with his rash, but Rollie Pollies are totally harmless lmao! I dunno why they're in the house though.... hmmm.. lol!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol I been sweeping them lil cruds up all week , Duece thinks their fun! He slaps at them so they can roll .... Duece is hard headed too he keeps sniffing up those darn ants and got bit by one huge one it was latched to his lip he danced around trying to get it off. [email protected] me being covered in skito bites ! lol
Thank goodness his allergies have not flared up so that makes it 10 months symptom free ... so it may not even be seasonal still monitoring ... 

Lol @ Megan laughing at me I HATE BUGS!


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

can you give them a salt bath in the tub just by useing regular sea salt like the spice or what?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

DIATOMACEOUS EARTH!!!!!
Kills all types of insects (including intestinal parasites), totally non-toxic.
It isnt a poison, its basically dust that is very jagged on a microscopic level, it rips open the exoskeleton of small insects and dries them out. Like salt, only more vicious.
I've been feeding it to my cat for several years now with every meal, and my pup gets some as well. I sprinkle it on my herb and vegetable garden, keeps away EVERYTHING.
You can get like 40# of it for about 20 bucks at a feed store. That should last you a year.
Look at this link:
Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits

And rollie polies are good bugs. They eat compost and produce nutrients. If you've got a garden, when you see them in your house, gather them up and put them around your plants. You'll be glad you did. As a side note, DE doesn't seem to hurt these guys. Maybe their shells are too thick? I do know that DE will kill fleas as well, just rub it into your dog's coat. Keep in mind that the dust has to TOUCH the insect to kill it, so your dog will be a little dusty and you'll have to re-apply it after you bathe him. Argos is on Advantix, which kills fleas that bite him, but my yard is a breeding ground, so I keep him dusted with DE to discourage new fleas from hopping on when we go outside.


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

wow i looked at the site i am going to get some of that stuff, man that seams realy cool, thanky ou so much


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

rx7guy707 said:


> wow i looked at the site i am going to get some of that stuff, man that seams realy cool, thanky ou so much


 
No problem, it really is good stuff. Just always remember that this is a home remedy and should never, ever be used in place of prescribed medications or a good old fashioned trip to the vet.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

welcome to the rest of the usa. ;p


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Just thought about this, you say you have rolly polies in your living room in the morning??

You might want to have a look around, their presence could be a hint that you've got dry leaves, pine needles, rotting wood, something nearby for them to eat and breed in. Like I said, they eat decaying vegetation, just have a look maybe under your house or in the attic and you should find where they're coming from.
I find the things in my house from time to time, but I personally find it very, very odd to have so many in one area.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I second that notion Ronnie. Have the foundation and whatnot checked out for any holes that they could access. The rollie pollies won't hurt you, and most kids love to pick em up and play with em.. they tickle when they walk on you, lol. You gotta watch out for the cow ants, though. They're huge and red and black.. much bigger than your standard fire ants. You'll know it when you see one! If you get bit by one, they'll leave a huge welt on you,a nd it'll burn and itch like crazy! The best thing for Duece's itching and rash would be like Lauren said.. some cortizone or cortaide or something similiar like you would apply to yourself for the itching. Yay! I'm so excited!! Lemme know when you get everthing unpacked and get settled in so I can come visit!! I can't wait!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol I been sweeping them lil cruds up all week , Duece thinks their fun! He slaps at them so they can roll .... Duece is hard headed too he keeps sniffing up those darn ants and got bit by one huge one it was latched to his lip he danced around trying to get it off. [email protected] me being covered in skito bites ! lol
> Thank goodness his allergies have not flared up so that makes it 10 months symptom free ... so it may not even be seasonal still monitoring ...
> 
> Lol @ Megan laughing at me I HATE BUGS!


LoL Duece is such a goof ball! HAHA - I take it you moved to GA?

I've heard you can put cortisone cream on them - but you might wanna double check with a vet first. As far as bug eating, idk - I have the same problem with lex chasing grasshoppers & lizards


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I second that notion Ronnie. Have the foundation and whatnot checked out for any holes that they could access. The rollie pollies won't hurt you, and most kids love to pick em up and play with em.. they tickle when they walk on you, lol. You gotta watch out for the cow ants, though. They're huge and red and black.. much bigger than your standard fire ants. You'll know it when you see one! If you get bit by one, they'll leave a huge welt on you,a nd it'll burn and itch like crazy! The best thing for Duece's itching and rash would be like Lauren said.. some cortizone or cortaide or something similiar like you would apply to yourself for the itching. Yay! I'm so excited!! Lemme know when you get everthing unpacked and get settled in so I can come visit!! I can't wait!


*Well, you best make time to see me as well when you come visit Ronnie, Ms Lady. She lives right up the street {well, about 17-20 miles or 25 min to 6 hours depending on time of day/traffic  lol}.
*


----------

